# Anyone have a DS font?



## CrossFireXT17 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey everyone,

well I decided I was going to try and make a signature for this forum and I decided I was going to add my s/n into the signature but in the style of the Nintendo DS slick lookin logo. And this is what I got right now...









Which I think looks pretty good so far, just I need a font that matches the "DS" letters at the end. Anyone have any recomendations?

thanks,
*CrossFireXT17*


----------



## memyselfandi (Jul 6, 2006)

It looks Cool.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Jul 6, 2006)

I made this in MSPaint:






I don't know if it's exactly what you're looking for, but I hope you can make something of it.  Also, I made a different X and 7, which are below the finished product.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 6, 2006)

On my system "frutiger linotype" and "Lucida Sans Unicode" come pretty close when used in bold and resized to bring the height down. (needs some work on spacing and height vs width though). No idea where I got them though, probably came with some programs or standard windows, I couldn't say.


----------



## CrossFireXT17 (Jul 6, 2006)

alirght thanks man I'll search around on google to see if I can  find them...


but what do you guys think of my avatar? Just made it in Photoshop


----------



## Costello (Jul 6, 2006)

Your avatar looks good but it is breaking the rules.



			
				Forum rules said:
			
		

> Â Â *Â The maximum file size for an avatar is: 25KB,
> Â Â *Â The maximum combined file size for all graphics in a signature is: 50KB.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules


----------



## dEC0DED (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## CrossFireXT17 (Jul 6, 2006)

sorry about the Maximum thing, I thought it was under the size but I guess just 1 of the frames was under, its all fixed now.


----------

